
You don't need PWA or AMP to make your website load fast - bloomca
http://tonsky.me/blog/pwa
======
jrnichols
The question is now "how can we get other people to agree with us?" Imagine
all of the bandwidth we could save. User satisfaction would improve.

------
halfbrown
Truth!

